# Τα Χτυπήματα Της Πόλης...



## pshleas (Dec 7, 2010)

Σαββάτο βράδυ. Το γεύμα με τους φίλους έξοχο.

Γυρνάμε σπίτι, το σκυλί κοντεύει να απογειωθεί απ' τη χαρά του, επιτέλους θα βγει να κάνει την ανάγκη του. Άντε, πάμε βόλτα. Η σύζυγος σκεπτική... "Πού πας τέτοια ώρα..."

Δεν την ακούω. Σιγά... τόσες φορές το 'χουμε κάνει. Πάμε λοιπόν τη βόλτα που κάνουμε κάθε μέρα, πολλές φορές εις διπλούν, τη γνωστή γύρα, και περνάμε από την παιδική χαρά, εκεί που όταν είναι και η κόρη μαζί, πάμε και στις κούνιες.

Μέσα στην παιδική χαρά, ένα παλικάρι με μαύρο σκυλί λυτό, να τρέχει πάνω-κάτω. Του φωνάζω από μακριά: "-Φιλαράκο, αν θες, μάζεψέ το λίγο να περάσουμε". Καμία σημασία.

Πλησιάζω, ο Κρητικός Ιχνηλάτης θέλει να πάει να μυριστεί με τον μαύρο και τραβάει. 

-"Φιλαράκο, το σκυλί."
-"Δεν πειράζει το σκυλί, προχώρα."
-"Ναι, αλλά εγώ φοβάμαι να περάσω, και με τραβάει κι αυτή, το μαζεύεις τώρα;"
-"Παράτα μας βραδιάτικα!"
-"Μιλάς σοβαρά; Δε φτάνει που είσαι μέσα στην παιδική χαρά που παίζουν τα παιδιά μας, θα μας πεις και παράτα μας;"

(Ναι, εδώ είναι που έπρεπε να στρίψω και να πάω απ' αλλού)

Ο τύπος έρχεται κοντά, και ανταλλάξαμε κάποιες ακόμα... φιλοφρονήσεις.

Στο τέλος, του λέω, "Καλά, ασ' το, αφού δεν θες να καταλάβεις, τι να σου πω" και γυρίζω να φύγω. Εκείνη τη στιγμή απλώνει μια το χέρι του και με κοπανάει στον ώμο. Το σκυλί μου λύσσαξε.

Τραβώντας το σκυλί από τη μια και προσπαθώντας να καταλάβω τι έχει συμβεί, κοιτάω μία κάτω και βλέπω τον λευκό Κρητικό Ιχνηλάτη κόκκινο.

Ο τύπος μου είχε καταφέρει στην ψύχρα μια μαχαιριά στο μπράτσο. Μάλλον από ένστικτο σήκωσα το χέρι μου και με πήρε εκεί, αλλιώς πήγαινε κατ' ευθείαν για τα πλευρά...

Τηλεφωνώ στην αστυνομία, και ταυτόχρονα κυνηγάω τον τύπο που έβαλε τα πόδια στον ώμο και φεύγει τρέχοντας...

Εδώ ξεκινάει ο Γολγοθάς. Οι αστυνομικοί κουρασμένοι και κυνικοί: "Εδώ ρε φίλε βρήκες να πιάσεις σπίτι;"

Σαββάτο βράδυ κάνεις τάμα για ασθενοφόρο. Με πήγε ο γείτονας στα κοντινότερα επείγοντα, και επειδή εκεί βαριόντουσαν, στο πιο κεντρικό νοσοκομείο. Να 'ναι καλά το παλικάρι. Χαμός από τροχαία, πρεζάκια που τα είχαν σαπίσει στο ξύλο (ποιος ξέρει γιατί)...

5:30 το πρωί στο τμήμα για μήνυση κατ' αγνώστου. Την άλλη μέρα, ρωτώντας τους γνωστούς στην περιοχή, βρίσκω εύκολα το σπίτι του δράστη. Είναι και το μαύρο σκυλί στο μπαλκόνι. Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στην αστυνομία, με κρεμασμένο το τραυματισμένο χέρι περιμένω εκεί έξω στο κρύο. Περνάει 1 ώρα, ξαναπαίρνω τηλέφωνο. "Το περιπολικό έχει πάει σε ένα συμβάν με πυροβολισμούς". Μετά από άλλη 1 ώρα ξαναπαίρνω. "Περάσανε, κύριε, 2 φορές μάλιστα, και δεν σας βρήκανε". Τι κάνεις σ' αυτή την περίπτωση;

Απογοήτευση από το σύστημα. Την άλλη μέρα, ο ιατροδικαστής έγραψε βαριά σωματική βλάβη στην αναφορά του. Εν τω μεταξύ, κάποιος από τους περίοικους, όταν τον ρώτησα για τον τύπο με το μαύρο σκυλί, μου λέει: "Ποιος, ο γιος του μπάτσου;" Μάλιστα, λέω, κατάλαβα.

Πάμε και στην ΓΑΔΑ, μήπως και κινήσουμε κανα νήμα, γιατί στο τοπικό τμήμα κωλυσιεργούν. Η ΓΑΔΑ μας στέλνει αδιάβαστους: "Πρώτα θα πάτε στην υποδιεύθυνση της περιφέρειάς σας".

Και άλλα, και άλλα τόσα. Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την αστυνομία και χάρηκα. Αλλά ήταν για να μου ζητήσουν ένα παράβολο 10 ευρώ για τη μήνυση. Γι' αυτό, καίγονται...

Οι φίλοι μου, μου λένε κακώς πήγα κοντά του. Από μακριά. Δεν ξέρεις τι τρέλα κυκλοφορεί. Ναι, έτσι είναι, δεν ξέρεις ποιος είναι ο άλλος και τι κουβαλάει επάνω του. Πρέπει να ομολογήσω πάντως ότι δεν ένιωσα έντονο κίνδυνο μέχρι που την έφαγα. Και έχω ζήσει αρκετά χρόνια σε μια πραγματικά επικίνδυνη πόλη (βλ. Luton UK).

Εκεί φτάσαμε; Να μην κυκλοφορούμε στο δρόμο; Να κουβαλάμε όλοι όπλα επάνω μας και να κερδίζει όποιου είναι μεγαλύτερο; Ο ναρκέμπορος που κάνει πιάτσα στην επόμενη γωνία έχει διάφορα και πολύ μεγάλα όπλα. Δεν τα βγάζει έτσι για πλάκα όμως...

Το σύστημα θα φταίει.


----------



## Themis (Dec 7, 2010)

pshleas said:


> "Ποιος, ο γιος του μπάτσου;" Μάλιστα, λέω, κατάλαβα.
> Ο ναρκέμπορος που κάνει πιάτσα στην επόμενη γωνία έχει διάφορα και πολύ μεγάλα όπλα. Δεν τα βγάζει έτσι για πλάκα όμως...


Τα είπες όλα, δεν θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω κάτι χρήσιμο.


----------



## cinestef (Jul 21, 2012)

Και μετά λένε γιατί αυτή η χώρα πάει κατά διαόλου!


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 21, 2012)

Αληθινό συμβάν; Ρωτάω γιατί μοιάζει με ιστορία...


----------



## pshleas (Jul 21, 2012)

Αληθινότατο.

Και μιας και το θυμηθήκαμε το γεγονός, ένα update:

Το τραύμα μου το θυμάμαι μόνο που και που όταν αλλάζει ο καιρός (κάποιο τραγούδι μου θυμίζει αυτό τώρα...)

Ο ναρκέμπορος της γειτονιάς συνεχίζει να κάνει τη δουλειά του ανενόχλητος αλλά και χωρίς να ενοχλεί.
Ο μαχαιράς έχει εξαφανιστεί από τη γειτονιά μαζί με το σκυλί (ένας Θεός ξέρει τι έχει συμβεί στο καημένο το σκυλί).
Η μήνυση βρίσκεται στα συρτάρια κάποιου εισαγγελέα. Δεν έχω ελπίδες ότι θα εκδικαστεί.

Τώρα πλέον φυλάγομαι όταν βγάζω έξω το σκύλο.


----------

